# A few more pens,to start with!!!



## Paul.J (5 Feb 2013)

Well its been some time again since doing any turning but am getting back into the swing of things,slowly,so thought i would satrt off with some pens.
These blanks were glued up ages ago so thought they would be ideal to do to get my eye back in as it was,hopefuly??
Zebrano and Yew timbers used.


----------



## woodyturner (5 Feb 2013)

They look very nice Paul well done a good restart


----------



## Gary Morris (6 Feb 2013)

I agree with Woody, they look lovely.

Gary


----------



## cornucopia (6 Feb 2013)

Nice work Paul- the fit and finish looks excellent


----------



## CHJ (6 Feb 2013)

Got rid of some of that pent up frustration with those Paul, Glad you found all the bits for the lathe again.


----------



## stevenw1963 (6 Feb 2013)

Nice collection Paul - well done


----------



## bodge (6 Feb 2013)

Looking good. I had no idea Zebrano could be so dark, I've only seen the lighter stuff before. Every day is a school day.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Feb 2013)

Thanks all,it feels great to be turning again,almost forgot what to do  
This Zebrano was bought from Yandles a few years ago now and i enjoy turning it and was lucky i think to geta piece with such varying colours in it?

Here is my first attempt at the Sierra style pen,which again i liked doing so will be doing some more of these in the future.
Not sure on what the timber is but think it might be Hawthorne??
What do you think of the bulbous body??


----------



## Neil Farrer (6 Feb 2013)

Paul,

The timber, who knows? If your hunch from that side of the lens is Hawthorne then you're probably right, the camera lens has altered the hue to give an accurate diagnosis little chance of success. As to the bulbous body, you asked, therefore I shall reply! Don't like it, but that's me, I like the Sierra with a continuous flow from the nib holder over the body to the top and I always make mine with a measurement of between 13.1 and 13.3mm tapering to the 12.15mm (I think from memory) of the adjacent pen parts.

I have never been a fan of the slimline as I think that it is too slim in the middle and ends up looking like a bunch of sausages, some like it, some don't and I'm a don't. If you turn a slimline using streamline bushings you can buy the centre bands separately that then give the body a bit of substance. That's just my preference though! Nicely turned throughout though and finished, especially on the zebrano.


----------



## stevenw1963 (6 Feb 2013)

Paul,

As Neil knows, I like to do my Sierra's witha bit of body to them, they sell more than the thinner ones.
Nothing wrong with it, like it a lot.


----------



## RogerBoyle (6 Feb 2013)

Very Nice pens 
Can I ask what finish you have used on them ??

Roger


----------



## EnErY (7 Feb 2013)

Yep I like Em all Nicely Turned And Finished
regards
Bill


----------



## Paul.J (7 Feb 2013)

Thanks for your replies.
Neil-thank you for your honest reply.Reason i asked was that i was asked ages ago if i could do a larger,heavier style pen,but seeing as how i wasn't really into pens at the time i didn't.So when i tried the Sierra out i thought i would try it with the more bulbous body,but i agree the more slimmer look on these pens do look a lot better.
I have to disagree on the slimlines though as the ladies seem to like em.
What would you recommend for a heavier mens pen??

Roger i use Friction polish and Carnauba wax stick with the lathe at full speed when buffing the CW.
I did use Friction polish and Microcrystaline wax on the Sierra,just to see how that went??


----------



## RogerBoyle (7 Feb 2013)

Many thanks for that 
I am about to go and have a play with the Pen kit I got from Rutlands before Christmas 
And I didn't fancy trying the super glue finish 
I'll post some pics good bad or indifferent on another thread later on 

Roger


----------



## Doug B (7 Feb 2013)

Hi Paul great to see you're back turning & some lovely pens to boot. =D> 

Keep up the good work.  

Best wishes.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Feb 2013)

Cheers Doug


----------



## loz (7 Feb 2013)

Lovely work Paul.


----------



## stevenw1963 (7 Feb 2013)

The Pristina is a nice gents pen, although the ladies like it too.
One of the nicest rollerballs out there and only about $9-95 Aus dollars from Timberbits.
The Broadwell Nouveau is another nice gents pen, lovely with a burr on but expensive, £25 + from Pencrafts in Glasgow


----------



## Neil Farrer (7 Feb 2013)

Paul.J":39nwxobm said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> Neil-thank you for your honest reply.Reason i asked was that i was asked ages ago if i could do a larger,heavier style pen,but seeing as how i wasn't really into pens at the time i didn't.So when i tried the Sierra out i thought i would try it with the more bulbous body,but i agree the more slimmer look on these pens do look a lot better.
> I have to disagree on the slimlines though as the ladies seem to like em.
> What would you recommend for a heavier mens pen??



For a larger or heavier pen I like the executive sierra, many sources - I get mine from Timberbits. It is actually the same weight as the sierra and size be it a mill or two different but looks more masculine due to the square top. Again from Timberits is the Senior Gents, otherwise sold as Chairmans pens are a good size rollerball or fountain pen. I played Rugby and have arthiritis in my hands as a result of getting my hands mashed regularly and wanted a large pen and turned a Chairmans/Sn Gents to a dim of 16mm. Everybody liked it and it flew off the stall. These are very popular with both men and ladies who aren't too conscious about what others will think if they (ladies) are using such a large pen. Others include the cigar, a good weighty pen, or the phoenix from Woodturningz - I think Stiles and Bates might sell them, a bit ornate but still a good weight, a moderately popular seller.


----------



## richburrow (7 Feb 2013)

Quality work mate!!! Nothing like abit of batch production to blow away the cobwebs. Keep them coming. Rich


----------



## Paul.J (8 Feb 2013)

Thanks everyone and thanks for the pen suggestions  
How do the Timberbits Sierras compare/differ to the Axy ones??


----------



## boysie39 (8 Feb 2013)

Good to see you back Paul , I doubt if it will be very long before you are back in the thick of things again , =D>


----------



## Paul.J (8 Feb 2013)

Thanks Eugene  
Sorry to see you've had to pack up


----------



## Paul.J (8 Feb 2013)

This is my last pen for a while so hopefully will move onto summat else soon.
Another Sierra kit but with a more normal looking body,which really does look better.
Not sure again on the Burr wood used,but finish is friction polish and Carnauba wax.


----------



## Melinda_dd (10 Feb 2013)

All are beautiful pens!!

Personally I prefer my pens with a bit of body to them. I've done a lot of sierra's in acrylic and find that .... personally.... I like the look slightly bigger the clip end going thinner towards the nib.

(I also swear by timber bits... very nice price for sierras and cigars... even with shipping)


----------



## Paul.J (11 Feb 2013)

Thanks Mel,glad you like em  
I think the Sierra kit takes the larger body style than the slims so will use that kit in the future for those who want an heavier more bulbous pen.I like the taper from the top to nib on the one you've shown.


----------



## Melinda_dd (11 Feb 2013)

cheers
that pen was made for a customer who supports arsenal.
this is probably one of my favourite pens I've done .


----------



## Neil Farrer (12 Feb 2013)

Paul.J":3hf7houp said:


> Thanks everyone and thanks for the pen suggestions
> How do the Timberbits Sierras compare/differ to the Axy ones??


 
Paul,

Don't know the manufacturer of either but the Axy ones I am pretty sure are from the same supplier as the Mesa pen from Woodturningz and they are both poor in my opinion in comparison with the Sierra from Timberbits. The top of the Axy sierra does not grip the mechanism as well as the timberbits sierra, out of 400 (timberbits) last year I had no rejects, but bought 100 of the black top ones (to be fair from woodturningz not Axy but I am convinced that the kits are the same and I have had problems witrh the Axy kit) and had to squeeze the top of the mechanism to an oval with pliers to make the friction twist work on about 30%.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Feb 2013)

Thanks Neil,thats interesting to know.
A friend recommended TBs to me some time ago so looks like i will be getting some kits from them


----------

